# Filtering Wine



## scubaman2151 (Oct 27, 2007)

Is it worth to filter your wine? I just want to make sure I get everything out of the wine that shouldnt be in there.


Scuba


----------



## masta (Oct 27, 2007)

It is a personal preference just like adding a fancy label to a bottle compared to using a piece of duck tape marked with a crayon. 


Does it make the wine taste better...NO! Does it make it more appealing to the eye...YES!


Personally I like to let the fining agent or patience and gravity do the work. *Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with what Masta but must add that when I rack off the sediment to bulk age finally that I can get every drop out of the carboy with the filter because you can stick it right in the sludge at the end and not get any of it it the new carboy. I say at the end cause you dont want to do it in the beginning cause it will clog the filter and slow down the process so I tilt the carboy and stick it in the mud at the end and dont need to top up this way and that makes me happy!


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 27, 2007)

I usually don't filter reds, just whites, and even then only if it is a wine that is special (perhaps worthy of competition).


----------



## lockdude (Oct 27, 2007)

I dont always filter.If its something that I plan on keeping for years,I do it.
It does really clean the wine up good.I dont filter it till its real clear because I hate to clog up those good filters.I did 2 carboys today,and the wines are brilliant.
lockdude


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2007)

I will not filter my high end red kits, just my fruit wines and white wines.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 28, 2007)

I think I know the anwser, but why dont you like to filter to your reds or your better wines?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it would take away some of the mouth feel.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 28, 2007)

Once in a while I'll pull out the gravity filter and polish up a wine. I don't filter reds because I expect there to be a bit of sediment in my reds. It really adds a shine to a white. But, I don't do it very often.


----------



## B M W (Nov 7, 2007)

Do the filters do a good job on fruit wines? I have a rhubarb I started in March and it isn't even close to clearing. The rhubarb is my first fruit wine, even if it don't clear it has been a great learning experience the more I read the more I find out what I did or didnt' do right. 


What filter do you think is the best? Christmas is just around the corner, a filter sounds like a good item for my list


----------



## grapeman (Nov 8, 2007)

If you haven't yet, try some Super-Kleer on it. It works in only a day or two and is usually enough to make it sparkle. If not, then you can filter it. Both would make great additions to the Christmas list.


----------



## MLawrence (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a Buon Vino Mini Jet that I use on everything. Sometimes it is hard to see the effects in the carboy but if you fill a wineglass before you filter and one after you filter and hold them both up to a light, you can see adifference. I use the #2 pads and have never noticed any change in taste due to the filtering. I think I might have a before and after pic from a Riesling I did earlier this year. I'll post it tonight if I can dig it up.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2007)

I use the gravity filter, its cheap and does a good job for me.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 8, 2007)

wade said:


> I use the gravity filter, its cheap and does a good job for me.




Linky?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2007)

<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5292 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Vinbrite Filter


Comes with 6 Crystalbrite filter pads (see item #5294)</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$43.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$43.99 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 8, 2007)

dumb question but how does it work? the page doesnt really explain it.


thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2007)

You rack through the filter using a hosedown to the filter and into another carboy.


----------



## lockdude (Nov 8, 2007)

I have the same one.It works good enough for me.I use an air pump to pressurize the carboy.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 8, 2007)

another dumb question, why do you pressurize your carboy for this?


----------



## lockdude (Nov 8, 2007)

I put pressure in the one im filtering out of.It keeps the siphon going and speeds the flow up a little.It wont loose its siphon.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2007)

I have never lost siphon but I do use fuel injection hose clamps sold at any auto parts store. These are hose clamps that are much better than the standard hose clamps as they apply a much mre even pressure and dont have those little grooves in them that eat up hoses. They area much better quality and made to stand up to greater pressures and they only cost a few cents more, like $.49 each but never had a leak with out them, I just want to keep it that way. The cleaner the room the less chance of fruit flies and less work also.


----------



## MajBob (May 5, 2008)

Sorry to be raising this topic so long after it was discussed, but I am not clear on filtering in general, and degassing specifically. Somewhere I got the notion that using the Buon Vino Super Jet obviates the need to degas with either the stirrer of the brake bleeder. But it seems that the degassing should be completed long before filtering. 

Also, for those of you who filter, which filter do you use? I'm thinking of using #2 for the reds and the polishing filter for the whites?? That's jsut a guess. Can anyone help me understand the different filters and their appropriate use?

Thanks, again, as always.

Cheers!


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2008)

You should have the wine degassed and cleared before filtering. Filtering is used just to rid the wine of very fine particles left behind that fining just didnt get rid of. To clear a wine the wine should be thoroughly degassed to properly clear. I use the Vinbrite gravity filter and it works great for just a little money. The filters you are talking about sound perfect for your situation.


----------



## Jim M (May 9, 2008)

wade said:


> You should have the wine degassed and cleared before filtering. Filtering is used just to rid the wine of very fine particles left behind that fining just didnt get rid of. To clear a wine the wine should be thoroughly degassed to properly clear. I use the Vinbrite gravity filter and it works great for just a little money. The filters you are talking about sound perfect for your situation.



Wade -

Two questions (OK, three) -

1) How fast does the wine flow through this filter? (do you use it at bottling?)

2) Does George sell this? I don't see any pictures in the catalog that look like yours.

Thanks - Jim


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2008)

I do it 1 rack before bottling and 6 gallons takes about 40 minutes to run through it. They really dont show a picture of it and thats why its hard to find but here it is for you.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5292 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Vinbrite Filter


Comes with 6 Crystalbrite filter pads (see item #5294)</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$39.99</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## Jim M (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Wade!


----------



## scubaman2151 (May 11, 2008)

I have the vinbrite filter and it works very well. Cheap and efficient, what else can you ask for?


Scuba


----------

